# hopper not connecting to broadband, joey will.



## elmc (Jan 7, 2005)

We upgraded to the hopper earlier this week. The day the tech was here was the only day the hopper would connect to our internet connection. 

I've tried disconnecting our router and connecting directly to the modem and it still won't connect.
The bottom Ethernet connection is ghosted out sometimes, sometimes it's there.
It will show packets being transfered even though it says failed connection.

We have no other problems with any devices connecting to the internet. We had no problems with our 922.

If I run a Ethernet line to the room where a joey is, that individual joey will connect just fine. 

What is going on here? Any suggestions?


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

I hope that you're problem is solved by now but in case it isn't:

1. The H/J system has a third component, HIC (Hopper Internet Connecter) that is supposed to be part of the install. The problem is that the system will work without the HIC so it's often left out. I personally had one put in after converting even though my 2H/2J (now 1 J) worked fine. Your install is guaranteed for (I think) 30 days. If I were you I'd get Dish back onsite to fix your problem and would ask for a HIC.

2. If you aren't using a HIC, your Hopper that is wired to your router should have bridging enabled. The bridge connects the NIC on the ethernet side with another internal NIC on the MOCA side of the Hopper. This is not enabled in the default setup. To check this go to the settings-network-moca screen and double press the blue button on the remote. The "Bridging" button should appear and you can enable it. That should connect the Joey via the MOCA. The second NIC in the Hopper on the MOCA side is the reason that many systems will work OK without a HIC but that Hopper now has the extra burden of being the client for the MOCA network. IMO it's better to have a HIC to do that job.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The HIC is only used when you are not able to connect your broadband to your Hopper. Otherwise, it is not needed. Please unplug the Hopper from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds to have the receiver reboot. Please let me know if you continue to have issues with the broadband connection. Thanks.



elmc said:


> We upgraded to the hopper earlier this week. The day the tech was here was the only day the hopper would connect to our internet connection.
> 
> I've tried disconnecting our router and connecting directly to the modem and it still won't connect.
> The bottom Ethernet connection is ghosted out sometimes, sometimes it's there.
> ...


----------

